# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  कारगर प्राकृतिक उपाय : जब और कुछ काम ना आये.

## Munneraja

यह उपाय प्रबल जीवनी शक्ति लिए है.
अनेक असाध्य रोगों में अचूक है.

*:: गेहूं के जवारे का रस ::*
इसके लिए आठ गमले (१२ इंच के) चाहियें. (गमले बेचने वाले इंच के अनुसार समझते हैं)
प्रत्येक गमले में १० इंच तक मिटटी भर दें और एक इंच गोबर की सड़ी हुई + केंचुए की (५०-५० %) खाद डालें और मिला लें.
सभी गमले खुले में ऐसे स्थान पर रखने हैं जहां सीधी धुप नहीं आती हो.
क्रम से गमले लगा लें.
पहले दिन एक नम्बर के गमले में से ऊपर से आधा इंच मिटटी हटा लें. गमले में पानी डालें कि मिटटी के ऊपर सतह तक पानी हो जाये. एक अंजुली गेंहू इस गमले में छिड़क दें और निकाली हुई मिटटी से गेंहू को कवर कर दें. 
इसी प्रकार से दूसरे दिन दूसरे गमले में, तीसरे दिन तीसरे गमले में गेंहू बोने हैं.
आठवें दिन पहले गमले में से गेंहू के पौधे को मिटटी के आधा इंच ऊपर से काट लें और धोकर सिल-बट्टे से पीस कर रस निकाल कर पीना है. नवें दिन दूसरे गमले के गेंहू के पौधों को काट कर उनका रस पीना है और पहले गमले में गेंहू फिर से बो देने हैं. अर्थात एक गमला खाली रहेगा जिसमे अगले दिन फिर से गेंहू बो देने हैं. क्रम से आठवें दिन गमले के जवारे काट कर उन्हें काम में ले लेना है.  बोये हुए गमले में रोज पानी देते रहें.
गेंहू के पौधे (इन्हें जवारे कहा जाता है) के रस में अद्भुत जीवनी शक्ति होती है. इसके रस के सेवन के लिए सुबह का समय सर्वाधित उपयुक्त है.
सुबह उठें, शौचादि से निवृत्त हो लें और गेंहू के जवारे काट कर इसका रस पियें, इसके एक घंटे बाद तक कुछ खाना पीना नहीं है, उसके बाद अपने नित्य कर्म कर सकते हैं. 
इसका १५० एमएल रस (एक गिलास) रोज पीना होता है. यह प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा केन्द्रों पर भी उपलब्ध होता है.

----------


## groopji

गुरुदेव एकदम रामबाण औषधि है। ये व्यक्ति की सामान्य प्रतिरोधक क्षमता को बढाने से कैन्सर जैसी जानलेवा बीमारी तक को रोकने में सक्षम है। साथ ही इसे अगर सामान्य व्यक्ति भी सेवन करे तो रोग उसके पास नही फ़टकेंगे।

----------


## kamesh

> यह उपाय प्रबल जीवनी शक्ति लिए है.
> अनेक असाध्य रोगों में अचूक है.
> 
> *:: गेहूं के जवारे का रस ::*
> इसके लिए आठ गमले (१२ इंच के) चाहियें. (गमले बेचने वाले इंच के अनुसार समझते हैं)
> प्रत्येक गमले में १० इंच तक मिटटी भर दें और एक इंच गोबर की सड़ी हुई + केंचुए की (५०-५० %) खाद डालें और मिला लें.
> सभी गमले खुले में ऐसे स्थान पर रखने हैं जहां सीधी धुप नहीं आती हो.
> क्रम से गमले लगा लें.
> पहले दिन एक नम्बर के गमले में से ऊपर से आधा इंच मिटटी हटा लें. गमले में पानी डालें कि मिटटी के ऊपर सतह तक पानी हो जाये. एक अंजुली गेंहू इस गमले में छिड़क दें और निकाली हुई मिटटी से गेंहू को कवर कर दें. 
> ...


*दादा प्रणाम

आज से ही यह उपचार सुरु करता हूँ 
*

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने

----------


## pareek76

अंतरराष्ट्रीय आहार शास्त्री विग्मोर ने कई प्रकार की घासों पर परीक्षण किया और उन्होंने गेहूँ के जवारों को सर्वश्रेष्ठ पाया। उनके मतानुसार गेहूँ के जवारों में १३ प्रकार के विटामिंस (जिसमें से बहुत से विटामिन एंटीऑक्सीडेंट होते हैं), जिसमें विटामिन बी-१२, कई खनिज लवण, सेलिनियम व सभी २० अमीनो अम्ल पाए जाते हैं। गेहूँ के जजवारे में पाया जाने वाला एंजाइम्स शरीर को विषाक्त द्रव्यों से मुक्त करता है।

----------


## pareek76

प्रकृति ने हमें अनेक अनमोल नियामतें दी हैं। गेहूँ के जवारे उनमें से ही प्रकृति की एक अनमोल देन है। अनेक आहार शास्त्रियों ने इसे संजीवनी बूटी भी कहा है, क्योंकि ऐसा कोई रोग नहीं, जिसमें इसका सेवन लाभ नहीं देता हो। यदि किसी रोग से रोगी निराश है तो वह इसका सेवन कर श्रेष्ठ स्वास्थ्य पा सकता है। गेहूँ के जवारों में अनेक अनमोल पोषक तत्व व रोग निवारक गुण पाए जाते हैं, जिससे इसे आहार नहीं वरन्* अमृत का दर्जा भी दिया जा सकता है। जवारों में सबसे प्रमुख तत्व क्लोरोफिल पाया जाता है। प्रसिद्ध आहार शास्त्री डॉ. बशर के अनुसार क्लोरोफिल (गेहूँ के जवारों में पाया जाने वाला प्रमुख तत्व) को केंद्रित सूर्य शक्ति कहा है।

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के जवारे रक्त व रक्त संचार संबंधी रोगों, रक्त की कमी, उच्च रक्तचाप, सर्दी, अस्थमा, ब्रोंकाइटिस, स्थायी सर्दी, साइनस, पाचन संबंधी रोग, पेट में छाले, कैंसर, आँतों की सूजन, दाँत संबंधी समस्याओं, दाँत का हिलना, मसूड़ों से खून आना, चर्म रोग, एक्जिमा, किडनी संबंधी रोग, सेक्स संबंधी रोग, शीघ्रपतन, कान के रोग, थायराइड ग्रंथि के रोग व अनेक ऐसे रोग जिनसे रोगी निराश हो गया, उनके लिए गेहूँ के जवारे अनमोल औषधि हैं। इसलिए कोई भी रोग हो तो वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा पद्धति के साथ-साथ इसका प्रयोग कर आशातीत लाभ प्राप्त किया जा सकता है।

----------


## pareek76

हिमोग्लोबिन रक्त में पाया जाने वाला एक प्रमुख घटक है। हिमोग्लोबिन में हेमिन नामक तत्व पाया जाता है। रासायनिक रूप से हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन में काफी समानता है। हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन में कार्बन, ऑक्सीजन, हाइड्रोजन व नाइट्रोजन के अणुओं की संख्या व उनकी आपस में संरचना भी करीब-करीब एक जैसी होती है। हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन की संरचना में केवल एक ही अंतर होता है कि क्लोरोफिल के परमाणु केंद्र में मैग्नेशियम, जबकि हेमिन के परमाणु केंद्र में लोहा स्थित होता है। इस प्रकार हम देखते हैं कि हिमोग्लोबिन व क्लोरोफिल में काफी समानता है और इसीलिए गेहूँ के बजवारों को हरा रक्त कहना भी कोई अतिशयोक्ति नहीं है। 

गेहूँ के जवारों में रोग निरोधक व रोग निवारक शक्ति पाई जाती है। कई आहार शास्त्री इसे रक्त बनाने वाला प्राकृतिक परमाणु कहते हैं। गेहूँ के जवारों की प्रकृति क्षारीय होती है, इसीलिए ये पाचन संस्थान व रक्त द्वारा आसानी से अधिशोषित हो जाते हैं। यदि कोई रोगी व्यक्ति वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा के साथ-साथ गेहूँ के जवारों का प्रयोग करता है तो उसे रोग से मुक्ति में मदद मिलती है और वह बरसों पुराने रोग से मुक्ति पा जाता है। यहाँ एक रोग से ही मुक्ति नहीं मिलती है वरन अनेक रोगों से भी मुक्ति मिलती है, साथ ही यदि कोई स्वस्थ व्यक्ति इसका सेवन करता है तो उसकी जीवनशक्ति में अपार वृद्धि होती है। इस प्रकार हम कह सकते हैं कि गेहूँ के जवारे से रोगी तो स्वस्थ होता ही है किंतु सामान्य स्वास्थ्य वाला व्यक्ति भी अपार शक्ति पाता है। इसका नियमित सेवन करने से शरीर में थकान तो आती ही नहीं है। 

यदि किसी असाध्य रोग से पीड़ित व्यक्ति को गेहूँ के जवारों का प्रयोग कराना है तो उसकी वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा को बिना बंद किए भी गेहूँ के जवारों का सेवन कराया जा सकता है। इस प्रकार हम देखते हैं कि कोई चिकित्सा पद्धति गेहूँ के जवारों के प्रयोग में आड़े नहीं आती हैैैै, क्योंकि गेहूँ के जवारे औषधि ही नहीं वरन श्रेष्ठ आहार भी है। इसे प्रातःकाल स्वल्पाहार के रूप में भी ग्रहण कर सकते हैं। प्रायः यह देखा गया है कि कुछ मांसाहारी प्राणी जैसे कुत्ते व शेर मौसम बदलने पर पाचक अंगों की आंतरिक सफाई करने के लिए घास का सेवन करते हैं और उल्टी व दस्त के माध्यम से शरीर की आंतरिक सफाई प्राकृतिक रूप से कर लेते हैं। आंतों में पड़ा हुआ खाना सड़ता है,इस वजह से टॉक्सीन पैदा होते हैं और ये टॉक्सीन रक्त को दूषित करते हैं और इस वजह से मनुष्य कैंसर का शिकार हो जाता है। इसलिए,गेहूं के जवारों के सेवन से पोषण ही प्राप्त नहीं होता,समस्त पाचन अंगों की प्राकृतिक सफाई भी हो जाती है।

----------


## pareek76

प्रयोग विधि 

जवारों को उनके आधार से काट लें। काटने के पश्चात अच्छी तरह से धो लें। धोने के पश्चात पुनः कैंची से बारीक-बारीक काट लें। काटने के पश्चात उसे मिक्सर में थोड़ा पानी मिलाकर पीसकर छान लें। अब इसका सेवन कर लें। इसे सुबह-सुबह खाली पेट लें। इसके सेवन के पश्चात १ घंटे तक कोई भी आहार व पेय पदार्थ न लें। प्रारंभ में २५-३० मिली गेहूँ के जवारों का प्रयोग करना चाहिए। बाद में इसकी मात्रा सेवन करने वाले की पाचन क्षमता के अनुसार २००-३०० मिली तक बढ़ाई जा सकती है। जिन्हें पाचन संबंधी तकलीफ है, उन्हें जवारों का रस पीने के स्थान पर उसे चबा-चबाकर खाना चाहिए, ताकि उनके पाचन संबंधी रोग ही दूर नहीं होते हैं वरन्* गेहूँ के जवारे आसानी से पच भी जाते हैं। आँतों व आमाशय के अल्सर में पत्तागोभी का रस व गेहूँ के जवारे का रस चमत्कारिक परिणाम देता है

----------


## pareek76

सावधानी 
गेहूँ के जवारों का रस निकालने के पश्चात अधिक समय तक नहीं रखना चाहिए अन्यथा उसके पोषक तत्व समय बीतने के साथ-साथ नष्ट हो जाते हैं, क्योंकि गेहूँ के जवारों में पोषक तत्व सुरक्षित रहने का समय मात्र ३ घंटे है। गेहूँ के जवारों को जितना ताजा प्रयोग किया जाता है , उतना ही अधिक उसका स्वास्थ्य लाभ प्राप्त होता है। इसका सेवन प्रारंभ करते समय कुछ लोगों को दस्त, उल्टी, जी घबराना व अन्य लक्षण प्रकट हो सकते हैं, किंतु उन लक्षणों से घबराने की आवश्यकता नहीं है, आवश्यकता है केवल इसकी मात्रा को कम या कुछ समय के लिए इसका सेवन बंद कर सकते हैं।

----------


## pareek76

गेंहूँ के जवारे का रस अमृत के समान, प्रक्रति का अनमोल उपहार, आसानी से उपलब्ध होने वाला, शीघ्रता से असर करने वाला, शारीरिक कमजोरी को दूर करने वाला, शक्तिवर्धक. जटिल रोगों के लिए बेशकीमती महा-औषधि, तथा रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता के गुणों से भरपूर है। गेहूँ के जवारे को संजीवनी बूटी भी कहा जाता है। इसमें क्लोरोफिल का सर्वश्रेष्ठ स्रोत हैं। और क्लोरोफिल के अलावा अन्य सैकड़ो पोषक तत्व् उपस्थित हैं। ज्वारे में विटामिन-डी और बी-12 के ईलावा सभी विटामिन (ई-बी.1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8 और 17-सी-ई तथा के) प्रचुर मात्रा में मिलते हैं। उसमें उपस्थित विटामिन-बी-17 (लिट्राइल) को कई आरोग्यशास्त्री कैन्सर को नष्ट करने का एक मात्र उपाय मानते हैं। सभी स्वस्थ मिट्टी में पाये जाने वाले 100 से अधिक खनिजों सहित गेंहूँ के जवारे में केल्शियम, सोडियम, मेग्नीशियम, पोटेशियम, आयोडीन, सेलेनियम, लौह, जिंक और अन्य सभी आठ आवश्यक अमीनो एसिड और प्रोटीन होते हैं। 7 से 10 दिन पुरानी गेंहूँ के जवारे के रस में अन्य साग सब्जियों से अधिक एंजाइम शामिल हैं। गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस और मानव-रक्त दोनों की रासायनिक संरचना पी.अच्.( pH)7.4 व क्षारीयता लगभग एक जैसी है। इसीलिए गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस शीघ्रता से पचता है और रक्त में अवशोषित हो जाता है और शीघ्र शरीर के उपयोग में आकर शरीर को स्वस्थ करने लगता है। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में रक्त और शरीर शोधन करने की अदभुत क्षमता है

----------


## pareek76

गेंहूँ के जवारे के रस के नियमित प्रयोग से अनिद्रा, त्वचा रोग, संधि वात, प्रदर रोग, बालों के रोग, पीलिया, जुकाम, मोटापा, पथरी, बवासीर, अस्थमा, एसिडीटी, कब्ज, खून की कमी (अनीमिया) गठिया एवं कैंसर जटिल जैसे रोगों से बच सकते हैं। गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस कैंसर की कोशिकाओं को ढूंड-ढूंड कर नष्ट करता है। तथा उम्र बढ़ने की प्रक्रिया को धीमा करता है और बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी को आने से रोकता हैं। तथा शारीरिक सौंदर्य और लम्बे समय तक चेहरे पर तेज भी कायम रखता हैं। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस को ग्रीन ब्लड (हरा खून) भी कहा जाता है। गेहूं घास का रस खून को साफ़ करता है तथा जहरीले घटकों (विषाक्त पदार्थों) जो की खून में जमा है उनको निकाल बहार करता है।

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के जवारे के रस को निकालने के बाद तुरंत उपयोग करना अधिक सुरक्षित होता है। क्योंकि धीरे धीरे यह अपनी गुणवत्ता को खोने लगता है। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में पालक से अधिक लोहा, मांस, मछली, अंडे, सेम या डेयरी उत्पादन से अधिक प्रोटीन,होते हैं इसमें लगभग 90 विभिन्न खनिज,19 एमिनो एसिड, 70% क्लोरोफिल, एंजाइम और अन्य पोषक तत्व अपने चरम सीमा पर होते है। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस रक्त शर्करा के स्तर में सुधार लाता है और शरीर में संचित विषाक्त पदार्थों को बाहर निकालने में मदद करता है।

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के जवारे के रस से (मौजूद क्लोरोफिल से) एंटीसेप्टिक लाभ के लिए, संक्रमण को बेअसर व काबू में करने के लिए, घावों को ठीक करने के लिए, कटी फटी त्वचा को जल्द ठीक कर के जोड़ने के लिए, पसीने की दुगंध को भगाने के लिए आंतो के घावों को चंगा करने के लिये योनि संक्रमण से छुटकारा पाने के लिए, टाइफाइड बुखार को कम करने करने के लिए, नाडी तत्र को ठीक करने के लिए, सूर्य विकरनो से होने वाले रोगों के इलाज करने के लिए, कान की सूजन को ठीक करने के लिए, गले में खराश के लिए तथा आंतो को सुचारू और सवस्थ करने के लिए प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में क्लोरोफिल (जीवाणुरोधी) है जो शरीर के अंदर और बाहर औषधीय मरहम के तोर इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। नवरात्रि में नौ दिनों तक अक्सर हर घर में गेंहू के जवारे उगाने का रिवाज था। जब मिटटी के घड़े का पानी पिया जाता था तब इन दिनों घड़े में कुछ गेंहू के साफ़ जवारे डाल दिए जाते थे ताकि गेंहू के जवारो से घड़े का पानी शुद्ध हो कर विषाणु रहित हो जाए।

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के नियमित सेवन से सहनशक्ति बढ़ती है, यौन ऊर्जा, विचारों की स्पष्टता में सुधार आता है। नशे की लत कम कर देता है यह भी त्वचा की बनावट और बड़ी उम्र के सूखेपन में सुधार होता हैं, और क्रोनिक रोग (पुराणी बीमारियाँ) और इम्यून सिस्टम (रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता) मजबूत होती है। गेहूँ के ज्वारे चबाने से गले की खारिश और मुंह की दुर्गंध दूर होती है। रस के गरारे करने से दांत और मसूड़ों के इन्फेक्शन में लाभ मिलता है। स्त्रियों को ज्वारे के रस का डूश लेने से मूत्राशय और योनि के इन्फेक्शन, दुर्गंध और खुजली में भी आराम मिलता है। त्वचा पर ज्वारे का रस लगाने से त्वचा का ढीलापन कम होता है और त्वचा में चमक आती है। अंकुरित गेंहूँ का तेल मांसपेशियों की समस्या में बहुत उपयोगी है। अंकुरित गेंहूँ का तेल प्रसव के बाद त्वचा पर बने निशानों को दूर करने का सबसे अच्छा उपाय होता है।

----------


## pareek76

गेंहू के जवारे के रस में भरपूर क्लोरोफिल होता है,क्लोरोफिल शरीर में हीमोग्लोबिन का निर्माण करता है, जो शरीर को ऑक्सीजन से लबालब भर देता है। जिससे कैंसर कोशिकाओं को ज्यादा ऑक्सीजन मिलती है और ऑक्सीजन और कैंसर कभी एक साथ नहीं रह सकते और ऑक्सीजन की अधिकता से कैंसर की कोशिकाये मरने लगती है। अगर नियमित इस रस का सेवन किया जाए तो कैंसर की गाँठे तक गल जाती

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के जवारों का उपयोग :—

गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के सेवन से शरीर की सुरक्षा प्रणाली (इम्यून-सिस्टम) मजबूत होता है।
गेहूँ के जवारों का रस, पावडर, अंकुरित गेंहू का तेल व टेबलेट आदि बाजार में भी मिल जाते है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के सेवन से जोड़ो, नींद, त्वचा, मासिक धर्म आदि की बीमारी से निजात मिलती है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस का सेवन करने से रक्त की शुद्धि व रक्त में हिमोग्लोबिन की मात्रा भी संतुलित होती  है।
गेहूँ के जवारे चटनी के रूप में, सलाद के रूप में, रस के रूप में, और गेंहू को अंकुरित कर प्रयोग किया जाता है।
विटामिन ई की वजह से अंकुरित गेंहू मांसपेशियों, रक्त प्रवाह, आँखों और साँस के लिए बहुत अच्छा माना जाता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के सेवन से ब्लड प्रेशर, दिल की बीमारी, कैंसर, थैलेसिमिया, मधुमेह (शुगर) आदि बीमारियों की रोकथाम होती है।
सोराइसिस के लिए अंकुरित गेंहूँ का तेल व अरंडी का एक-एक चम्मच तेल लें कर इसमें 50 मि.ली. सूरजमुखी का तेल मिलाकर त्वचा पर मले।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के सेवन से कब्ज, अल्सर, कोलाईटीस (आंव), बवासीर, अम्लपित्त आदि पेट सम्बन्धी सभी बीमारीयों के उपचार में मदद मिलती है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस का सेवन शरीर में रक्त और पोषक तत्वों की कमियों (अनीमिया) को अति शीघ्रता से पूरा करता है, तथा शरीर के वजन को संतुलित करता है।
रोगी को रोज सुबह-शाम गेंहू के जवारे का ताजा रस पिलाने पर आप देखेंगे कि गंभीर रोग भी दस बीस दिन के बाद ठीक होने लगेगे और दो-तीन महीने में मर्त समान प्राणी भी एकदम रोग मुक्त और स्वस्थ हो जाता है।

----------


## pareek76

गेहूँ के जवारे का रस और क्लोरोफिल :—–

क्लोरोफिल में शरीर के प्रतिकूल बैक्टीरिया को रोकने की क्षमता होती हैं।
यह लीवर की शुद्धि करता है और शरीर में जले की जलन को कम करता हैं।
यह उच्च रक्तचापज को कम करता है और कोशिकाओं का विस्तार करता है।
यह कीटाणुरोधी हैं, कीटाणुओं को नष्ट करता है और उनके विकास को रोकता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे का क्लोरोफिल श्रेष्ट है, क्लोरोफिल से हमें मेग्नीशियम प्राप्त होता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस नियमित पीने से एग्जीमा और सोरायसिस भी ठीक हो जाते हैं।
गेहूँ के जवारे का रस तुरंत पच जाता है और शरीर की बहुत कम ऊर्जा का क्षय होता है।
23 किलो चुनिन्दा साग-सब्जियों से प्राप्त पोषण केवल एक किलो ज्वारे से प्राप्त प्राप्त हो जाता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे में भरपूर ऑक्सीजन होती है। मस्तिष्क और संपूर्ण शरीर को ऊर्जावान और स्वस्थ रखता है।
 कान में कोई भी रोग होने पर गेंहू के जवारे का रस पीने और थोड़ी सी बूंदे कान में डालने से आराम आता है।
घास का रस, जो अनिश्चित काल से शाकाहारी पशुओं को जीवित रखने के लिए पूरक आहार माना जाता है।
गेहूँ के जवारे के रस के नियमित प्रयोग से लोगों को 30 साल पुरानी बीमारियों से भी निज़ात मिल जाती है।
अगर बांझ स्त्रियों को जवारे का रस हर रोज पिलाया जाए तो कुछ ही समय में उनका बांझपन दूर हो जाता है।
गेहूँ के जवारे सभी घासों में श्रेष्ठ है। गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस से मनुष्य को हर तरह का जरुरी पोषण मिल जाता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के ताजा रस का नियमित सेवन से एग्जीमा और सोरायसिस जसे जटिल रोग भी ठीक हो जाते हैं।
गेहूँ के जवारे से प्राप्त क्लोरोफिल जो कि टिसूज (ऊतकों) में मिलकर उन्हें परिष्कृत और उन्हें खत्म करता है।
अगर बच्चे को भी रोजाना लगभग 5 बूंदे इस रस की सेवन कराई जाए तो बच्चा सुन्दर और स्वस्थ बन जाता है।
गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में कच्चा क्लोरोफिल उपलब्ध होता है इसे बिना किसी भी हानी या खतरे के पिया जा सकता है
ज्वारे के रस का एनीमा लेने से आंतों और पेट के अंगों के सफाई और मरमत होती है और पाचन शक्ति को बढ़ाता है।
लम्बे समय तक गेंहूँ के जवारे का सेवन किया जाये तो कील- मुहाँसों तथा दाग, धब्बे और झाइयां स्वयं साफ हो जाते हैं।
घावों के लिए क्लोरोफिल अत्यंत प्रबल कीटाणुनाशक फंगसरोधी भी है और शरीर से टॉक्सिन्स को निकल बहार करता है।
गर्भ वती नारी को रोजाना गेंहू के जवारे का रस पिलाने से उसका बच्चा बहुत ही सुन्दर, स्वस्थ और बुद्धिमान पैदा होता है।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस एक सम्पूर्ण आहार है। केवल गेहूँ के ज्वारे का रस पीकर ही मनुष्य का पूरा जीवन स्वस्थ बीत सकता है।
अल्सर, वेरिकॉज-वेइन्स, वेरिकॉज-अल्सर और आतों की सूजन इत्यादि रोगों में गेंहू के ज्वारे के रस का उपयोग किया जाता है।
यह आर्थ्राइटिस (जोड़ो के दर्द) को ठीक करता है, पेट और आंतो की शुधि करता है और आंतों के लाभप्रद कीटाणुओं को भी पोषण देता हैं।
यह ताजा रस शरीर से हानिकारक पदार्थों (टॉक्सिन्स) को, भारी धातुओं और शरीर में जमा दवाओं के अवशेष को निकाल बहार करता है।
यह ताजा रस कब्ज ठीक करता है, पाचन शक्ति को बढ़ाता है। ज्वारे के रस का एनीमा लेने से आंतों और पेट के अंगों का शोधन होता है।
यह उच्च रक्तचाप कम करता है यह मोटापा कम करता है यह भूख को नियमित करता है, शरीर में रक्त के संचार को नियमित करता है।
यह ताजा रस समस्त रक्त संबन्धी रोगों के लिए रामबाण औषधि है। थोड़ी देर गेहूँ के ज्वारे को दांतों से चबाने से दांतों का दर्द ठीक होता है।
गेंहू के जवारे के ताजा रस से प्राप्त क्लोरोफिल रक्त बनाता है रोग पैदा करने वाले जीवाणु को नष्ट करता है और उनके विकास को रोकता है।
ज्वारे का ताजा रस पीने से बाल समय से पहले सफेद नहीं होते और शरीर को स्वस्थ, ऊर्जावान, सहनशील, शांत और प्रसन्न चित् बनाता है।
गेंहू के जवारे का रस का हर दिन सेवन करने से त्वचा स्वस्थ और चमकदार रहती है बालों का गिरना रुकता है और नाखूनों के लिए भी अच्छा होता है।
यह मोटापा कम करता है क्यों कि यह भूख कम करता है, बुनियादी रसायनिक प्रतिक्रियाओं (मेटाबोलिस्म) दर और शरीर में रक्त के संचार को बढ़ाता है।
यह ताजा रस दांतों को सड़न से बचाते है, दांत का दर्द ठीक करता है। और शरीर को दुर्गंध रहित रखता है। इसके गरारे करने से गले की खारिश ठीक हो जाती है।
क्लोरोफिल कई पौधों में पाया व निकला जाता है, लेकिन गेहूँ के जवारे का रस इन सब में श्रेष्ट है क्योंकि इसमें मनुष्य के लिए आवश्यक 92 % खनिज तत्व पाए जाते है।
ज्वारे के रस का उपयोग गले की ख़राश आदि में अत्यंत लाभ देता हैं। पायोरिया, चर्मरोग, मस्तिष्क का रक्तस्राव क्षय, हृदय-विकार, रक्त नाड़ी तंत्र के परवाह को नियंत्रित करता है।
गेंहू के जवारे के रस का नियमित सेवन से गैस का रोग, एसिडिटी, डायबिटीज, पेट के कीड़े, चमड़ी के रोग, पथरी, मासिक धर्म समय से ना आना, दिल के रोग, कैंसर आदि में लाभ होता है।
गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में मौजूद क्लोरोफिल में उच्च मैग्नीशियम एंजाइम होते है जो कि सेक्स हार्मोन को पुन: सक्रीय करता है जिससे स्त्री-पुरुष और पशुओं की प्रजनन शक्ति पुन: जाग्रत होती है।
मैग्नेशियम की कमी से महिलाओं में पाँवों की मांसपेशियाँ कमजोर होना, पाँवों में बिवाइयां फटना, एकाग्रता में कमी, चिडचिडापन और मासिक-धर्म सम्बन्धी कई परेशानियाँ शुरू हो जाती है।
गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में मौजूद क्लोरोफिल में लाल रक्त कोशिकाओं को पुन: निर्माण करने की क्षमता होती हैं। 4-5 दिन के सेवन करने से शरीर में आई कमी लाल रक्त कोशिकाओं की पूर्ति हो जाती है।
गेहूँ के जवारे के रस में प्रचुर मात्रा में श्रेष्ट क्लोरोफिल उपलब्ध होता है। क्योंकि क्लोरोफिल के अलावा इनमें 100 से अधिक अन्य पौष्टिक तत्व भी होते हैं। गेहूँ के जवारे के रस से किसी भी अन्य तत्व की तुलना में अधिक सूर्य प्रकाश ऊर्जा और भरपूर ऑक्सीजन भी मिलती हैं।
गेहूँ के ज्वारे के रस के सेवन से नशे की लत घटने लगती है, प्रजनन क्षमता बेहतर बनती है, जहरीले या शरीर के लिए नुकशान दायक बैक्टीरिया के विकास को रोकती है। यह दिल, दिमाग, मांसपेशियों, धमनियों, जोड़ों, हड्डियों, त्वचा, बाल, हार्मोनस, दृष्टि, पाचन शक्ति, गुर्दे, जिगर आदि शरीर की सभी प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली को भी सुद्र्ड बनाती है।

----------


## pareek76

मेग्नीशियम  से लाभ जो हमें गेंहू के जवारे से मिलता है:—–

हमारे शरीर की हर एक कौशिका में सूक्ष्म मात्रा में लगभग 50 ग्राम मेग्नीशियम होता है।
क्लोरोफिल कई रोग पैदा करने वाले कीटाणुओं को नष्ट करता है और उनके प्रसार को रोकता है।
मेग्नीशियम जो की हमारी हड्डियों के निर्माण तथा नाड़ियों और मांसपेशियों को तनाव रहित रखता है।
शरीर में लगभग तीन सौ ऍन्जाइम्स होते है जिनकी सक्रियता के लिए मैग्नेशियम अत्यंत आवश्यक है।
कैल्शियम-मैग्नेशियम सन्तुलन में गड़बड़ी आने से स्नायु-तंत्र दुर्बल हो सकता है।जिसे यह दुरुस्त करता है
क्लोरोफिल लीवर को शुद्ध और मजबूत करता है। यह रक्त बनाता है, आंतों के लाभप्रद जीवाणुयों को पोषण भी देता हैं।
यह शरीर में जलन को कम करता हैं गठिया, पेट सम्बन्धी शोथ, आंत्र शोथ, गले की ख़राश आदि में अत्यंत लाभदायक हैं।
घावों के लिए क्लोरोफिल अत्यंत प्रबल कीटाणुनाशक है। यह फंगसरोधी भी है और शरीर से टॉक्सिन्स को विसर्जन करता है।
मैग्नेशियम शरीर में कैल्शियम और विटामिन सी का संचालन, नाडी तंत्र और मांसपेशियों की कार्यशीलता के लिये जरुरी है।
मैग्नेशियम रक्तचाप तथा मधुमेह को नियमित करता है। अधिक शारीरिक मेहनत करने वाले लोगों को मैग्नेशियम की आवश्यकता है।

----------


## pareek76

नोट:-

शुरू में रस पीने से परेशानी हो तो कम मात्रा से धीरे-धीरे मात्रा बढ़ायें।
ज्वारे का ताजा रस सामान्यतः 60-120 एमएल प्रति दिन खाली पेट सेवन करना चाहिये।
यदि आप किसी बीमारी से पीड़ित हैं तो 30-60 एमएल रस दिन मे तीन चार बार तक ले सकते हैं।
रस निकालकर तुरंत उपयोग करें। तीन घण्टे में जवारे के रस के पोषक गुण समाप्त होने लगते हैं।
रस में अदरक अथवा खाने वाला पान मिला सकते हैं इससे उसके स्वाद तथा गुण में वृद्धि हो जाती है।
इसे गिलोय, लोकी, नीम के पत्तो व तुलसी के पत्तों के रस के साथ भी मिल कर लिया जा सकता है।
रस लेने के पूर्व व बाद में एक घण्टे तक कोई अन्य आहार न लें। आधे घंटे में यह रक्त में घुल मिल जाता है।
रस को धीरे-धीरे घूंट घूंट करके पीना चाहिए और सादा भोजन ही लेना चाहिए तथा तली हुई वस्तुएं न खाए।
कुछ लोगों को शुरु-2 में उल्टी-दस्त हो सकते है तथा सर्दी महसूस हो सकती है। यह सब रोगी होने के लक्षण है।
खटाई ज्वारे के रस में मौजूद एंजाइम्स को निष्क्रिय कर देती है। इसमें नमक, चीनी आदि भी नहीं मिलाना चाहिये।
सर्दीं, उल्टी या दस्त होने से ऐसा समझे की शरीर से दूषित एकत्रित मल बाहर निकल रहा है, इससे घबराने की जरुरत नहीं है।
इसे खट्टे रसों (नीबू, संतरा, मौसमी) आदि खट्टे रसो को छोड़कर अन्य फलों और सब्जियों के रस के साथ मिला कर भी ले सकते है।

----------


## pareek76

प्रकृति ने हमें अनेक अनमोल नियामतें दी हैं। गेहूं के जवारे उनमें से ही प्रकृति की एक अनमोल देन है। अनेक आहार शास्त्रियों ने इसे संजीवनी बूटी भी कहा है, क्योंकि ऐसा कोई रोग नहीं, जिसमें इसका सेवन लाभ नहीं देता हो। यदि किसी रोग से रोगी निराश है तो वह इसका सेवन कर श्रेष्ठ स्वास्थ्य पा सकता है। गेहूं के जवारों में अनेक अनमोल पोषक तत्व व रोग निवारक गुण पाए जाते हैं, जिससे इसे आहार नहीं वरन्? अमृत का दर्जा भी दिया जा सकता है। जवारों में सबसे प्रमुख तत्व क्लोरोफिल पाया जाता है। प्रसिद्ध आहार शास्त्री डॉ. बशर के अनुसार क्लोरोफिल (गेहूंके जवारों में पाया जाने वाला प्रमुख तत्व) को केंद्रित सूर्य शक्ति कहा है।
गेहूं के जवारे रक्त व रक्त संचार संबंधी रोगों, रक्त की कमी, उच्च रक्तचाप, सर्दी, अस्थमा, ब्रोंकाइटिस, स्थायी सर्दी, साइनस, पाचन संबंधी रोग, पेट में छाले, कैंसर, आंतों की सूजन, दांत संबंधी समस्याओं, दांत का हिलना, मसूड़ों से खून आना, चर्म रोग, एक्जिमा, किडनी संबंधी रोग, सेक्स संबंधी रोग, शीघ्रपतन, कान के रोग, थायराइड ग्रंथि के रोग व अनेक ऐसे रोग जिनसे रोगी निराश हो गया, उनके लिए गेहूं के जवारे अनमोल औषधि हैं। इसलिए कोई भी रोग हो तो वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा पद्धति के साथ-साथ इसका प्रयोग कर आशातीत लाभ प्राप्त किया जा सकता है।
हिमोग्लोबिन रक्त में पाया जाने वाला एक प्रमुख घटक है। हिमोग्लोबिन में हेमिन नामक तत्व पाया जाता है। रासायनिक रूप से हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन में काफी समानता है। हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन में कार्बन, ऑक्सीजन, हाइड्रोजन व नाइट्रोजन के अणुओं की संख्या व उनकी आपस में संरचना भी करीब-करीब एक जैसी होती है। हिमोग्लोबिन व हेमिन की संरचना में केवल एक ही अंतर होता है कि क्लोरोफिल के परमाणु केंद्र में मैग्नेशियम, जबकि हेमिन के परमाणु केंद्र में लोहा स्थित होता है। इस प्रकार हम देखते हैं कि हिमोग्लोबिन व क्लोरोफिल में काफी समानता है और इसीलिए गेहूं के जवारों को हरा रक्त कहना भी कोई अतिशयोक्ति नहीं है।
गेहूं के जवारों में रोग निरोधक व रोग निवारक शक्ति पाई जाती है। कई आहार शास्त्री इसे रक्त बनाने वाला प्राकृतिक परमाणु कहते हैं। गेहूं के जवारों की प्रकृति क्षारीय होती है, इसीलिए ये पाचन संस्थान व रक्त द्वारा आसानी से अधिशोषित हो जाते हैं। यदि कोई रोगी व्यक्ति वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा के साथ-साथ गेहूं के जवारों का प्रयोग करता है तो उसे रोग से मुक्ति में मदद मिलती है और वह बरसों पुराने रोग से मुक्ति पा जाता है।
यहां एक रोग से ही मुक्ति नहीं मिलती है वरन अनेक रोगों से भी मुक्ति मिलती है, साथ ही यदि कोई स्वस्थ व्यक्ति इसका सेवन करता है तो उसकी जीवनशक्ति में अपार वृद्धि होती है। इस प्रकार हम कह सकते हैं कि गेहूं के जवारे से रोगी तो स्वस्थ होता ही है किंतु सामान्य स्वास्थ्य वाला व्यक्ति भी अपार शक्ति पाता है। इसका नियमित सेवन करने से शरीर में थकान तो आती ही नहीं है। यदि किसी असाध्य रोग से पीडि़त व्यक्ति को गेहूं के जवारों का प्रयोग कराना है तो उसकी वर्तमान में चल रही चिकित्सा को बिना बंद किए भी गेहूं के जवारों का सेवन कराया जा सकता है। इस प्रकार हम देखते हैं कि कोई चिकित्सा पद्धति गेहूं के जवारों के प्रयोग में आड़े नहीं आती है, क्योंकि गेहूं के जवारे औषधि ही नहीं वरन श्रेष्ठ आहार भी है।

----------


## pareek76

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## pareek76

........................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मित्र गुमनाम जी ने बहतरीन बिज बोया उसे प्रिय मित्र पारिक जी ने उसमे चार चाँद लगा दिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद मित्रों l

----------


## Raja44

भाई अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी ज्वारोँ के बारे मेँ , धन्यवाद है आपको

----------


## vaibz91

central 14 अछे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


मंच पर अति उत्तम जानकारी है ये .सूत्र धारक को बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .पढकर बहुत अच्छा लगा .ऐसी ही जानकारियां मंच पर साझा करते रहें . सूत्र धारक को पुनः बहुत -2 धन्यबाद.

----------

